# Guess on Breed?



## Chebird (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello all! We got these darling wethers last month. Were told they were about a year old. They are rather skittish but eat out of our hands. The one with the most black lets us pet him. 


 What breed(s) do you think they are, and besides feeding them treats, is there any way to get them to be more friendly? Thanks for any replies! 



Also, they live with our 34 year-old Arabian and love to eat his Equine Senior. Besides making them fat, could that hurt them?

Holly


----------



## animalmom (Sep 4, 2019)

Handsome lads you have there!  They look a lot like my Nigerian Dwarfs.  If you go sit with them their curiosity will get the better of them and they will come up to see what you are doing, and by the way to ask if you have any treats.  Mine like raisins, others go for animal crackers, and you can't fail with oak leaves or apple tree leaves or pear tree leaves or...

Regarding feed what ever you feed them don't over feed as wethers can get chunky on feed.  If you can gently rub on their rib area and feel the ribs then they are fine.  If you can't feel the ribs then they are chunky monkeys and you should cut back on the feed.  They can eat as much hay as they want, and you can give them some alfalfa every once in a while.

You are going to love your boys.  Once they have decided you are the bringer of all good things they will become flirts of the first order.


----------



## Chebird (Sep 4, 2019)

animalmom said:


> Handsome lads you have there!  They look a lot like my Nigerian Dwarfs.  If you go sit with them their curiosity will get the better of them and they will come up to see what you are doing, and by the way to ask if you have any treats.  Mine like raisins, others go for animal crackers, and you can't fail with oak leaves or apple tree leaves or pear tree leaves or...
> 
> Regarding feed what ever you feed them don't over feed as wethers can get chunky on feed.  If you can gently rub on their rib area and feel the ribs then they are fine.  If you can't feel the ribs then they are chunky monkeys and you should cut back on the feed.  They can eat as much hay as they want, and you can give them some alfalfa every once in a while.
> 
> You are going to love your boys.  Once they have decided you are the bringer of all good things they will become flirts of the first order.




Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## sfgwife (Sep 11, 2019)

Chebird said:


> Hello all! We got these darling wethers last month. Were told they were about a year old. They are rather skittish but eat out of our hands. The one with the most black lets us pet him. View attachment 65858 What breed(s) do you think they are, and besides feeding them treats, is there any way to get them to be more friendly? Thanks for any replies! View attachment 65857
> 
> Also, they live with our 34 year-old Arabian and love to eat his Equine Senior. Besides making them fat, could that hurt them?
> 
> Holly




They look to have some nigi in them but also somethin else. Their snoots are way to long to be only nigi.


----------



## Chebird (Sep 11, 2019)

sfgwife said:


> They look to have some nigi in them but also somethin else. Their snoots are way to long to be only nigi.


Thank you! We Love them!


----------



## Athena2344 (Mar 6, 2020)

They look like pygmy crosses or nigi crosses


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 6, 2020)

I don't see any breed specific pygmy markings so my guess is Nigi or nigi crosses.  They are cuties!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 6, 2020)

When I got my first two goats they came from a bad farmer who went to jail for neglect.  They never had human contact.  These girls had halters on already.  So, we got a lead on the halters and I would spend about an hour each day, working with them...they were wild.  My avatar shows me and Busty when I first got able to get close to her!!  If you put a lose lead.. have a knot in it so it won’t tighten on them...basically a rope, around your wrist, and then feed them out out that hand.  You can slip the rope over the head.  Then...gently work with them.  They will resist at first.  As long as they are pulling away...not hurting the front on their necks...your ok.  If you have a harness, even better, and you put it on the same way.  It took me a good week to get the one pretty tame, but I still keep a loose lead on both their necks, as they aren’t the best at listening.  The skittish one, Stormy...she took a ton of work, but she does better every day.  But, my goats had no experience with people.  Sounds like your cuties just need to get to know you!!  They are very cute!!


----------



## Chebird (Mar 12, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies. We have since gotten four more goats, two Boer crosses and two purebred Oberhaslis. The new ones are very tame and the older ones that we have had are getting better. We lost our sweet 34-year-old Arabian horse, but the goats are enjoying life with a mini horse and a mini donkey. We are thoroughly enjoying our petting zoo!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Very cute little ones!!  I could tell the mixed boer before even reading th3 post...they are unmistakable goats.  Glad that the6 are all doing well for you!  Sorry to hear about the los# of your horse...although it does sound like he had a nice and long life! . And, it sounds like, at your place, it was probably pretty happy!!


----------



## Chebird (Mar 13, 2020)

Chebird said:


> Thank you all for your replies. We have since gotten four more goats, two Boer crosses and two purebred Oberhaslis. The new ones are very tame and the older ones that we have had are getting better. We lost our sweet 34-year-old Arabian horse, but the goats are enjoying life with a mini horse and a mini donkey. We are thoroughly enjoying our petting zoo!





Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Very cute little ones!!  I could tell the mixed boer before even reading th3 post...they are unmistakable goats.  Glad that the6 are all doing well for you!  Sorry to hear about the los# of your horse...although it does sound like he had a nice and long life! . And, it sounds like, at your place, it was probably pretty happy!!


Thank you so much!


----------

